# Oh yeah, Hi everyone. It's been awhile



## StarScream! (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I just wanted to stop in and say hi. I've pretty much just been lurking lately. I was without internet for a little bit, then I had to spend a few weeks in the hospital over my stupid leg (lymphedema and cellulitis) again, plus an extra 6 weeks on home health care bullshit. Anyways, I'm doing better and feeling pretty good. So hi everyone  Hopefully I can stick around for a while this time.

StarScream!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey StarScream...
Don't know if you're interested or not, but there's a thread on Lymphedema in the Health Forum here. Welcome back.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2009)

cellulitis, man I can't stand that stuff! I spent a month on antibiotics in Alaska last time it got me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

*WB ((((GORGEOUS))) love the new pictures....say hello sometime on YM....I miss chatting with you..but much more importantly GLAD you are on the road to recovery....how's the band doing.....xoxo :smitten:*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome back and hello


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome back, glad you are feeling better hun!


----------



## Melian (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, you're back!

Hope you stay in good health!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome back and glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey man, good stuff with Wynterborne!!!

If you guys do a West Coast mini tour or anything, you had better play San Francisco. One of out bartenders (Shawn is Whore for Satan productions, a black/death/you-name-it metal promoter here in the Bay Area. He has done Abigail Williams several times when they came through, for example.
I work at DNA Lounge, which really is the Bay's best club, not that we are (finally) all ages, and can have Metal shows.
As well, I will happily knock you dick-in-the-dirt-drunk, on me... If you drink, that is. When I lived in Phx, there used to be these huge (I mean a thousand plus) tailgate parties way out on Deer Valley Road, with bands playing (Flotsam & Jetsam, Sacred Reich), those were some monumental drunks... Always fun when 20 AHP cruisers would show up and loudspeaker 'Clear the area, clear the area! Anyone caught here in 5 minutes will be arrested!!! The solidarity of just picking up any drunk and terrified stragglers (left by their panicky buddies) in the back of your truck was one of the things that I miss about Az the most. Laughing about it later at Denny's or Carroll's was awesome, drunk, and trying to decide if the menu said 'Chicken Fried Steak' or 'Gdhet Hskfh Sheka'...Hehehe.

Sorry for the story, all of my posts seem to be similar. 
Anyways, I'll PM you Shawn's info.


-Uriel

PS: Ha, I was already your (Band's) friend on Myspace.


----------



## Esther (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey StarScream...
> Don't know if you're interested or not, but there's a thread on Lymphedema in the Health Forum here. Welcome back.



Thank you. I will check that out. I've been trying to read as much as possible to help better understand my condition.

StarScream!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better



Thank you.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

escapist said:


> cellulitis, man I can't stand that stuff! I spent a month on antibiotics in Alaska last time it got me.



I know man, I was in the hospital for about 30 weeks during 2006. It sucked. This shit has put me in the hospital 7 times since 2004.

I hate it.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WB ((((GORGEOUS))) love the new pictures....say hello sometime on YM....I miss chatting with you..but much more importantly GLAD you are on the road to recovery....how's the band doing.....xoxo :smitten:*



Hey pretty lady :blush: I'll hit you up sometime. :wubu: The band is doing great. We just got another show in front of TV and Label people in February. So we are excited about that!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Welcome back and hello



:smitten: Thank you.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Welcome back, glad you are feeling better hun!



Thank you :wubu: It's good to be back. Hopefully I can stay healthy for a while.

StarScream!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

Melian said:


> Hey, you're back!
> 
> Hope you stay in good health!



Hey! I'm back!  Yay! :bounce: Thank you for the well wishes


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Welcome back and glad to hear you're feeling better.



Thank you :bow:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hey man, good stuff with Wynterborne!!!
> 
> If you guys do a West Coast mini tour or anything, you had better play San Francisco. One of out bartenders (Shawn is Whore for Satan productions, a black/death/you-name-it metal promoter here in the Bay Area. He has done Abigail Williams several times when they came through, for example.
> I work at DNA Lounge, which really is the Bay's best club, not that we are (finally) all ages, and can have Metal shows.
> ...




Awesome, this might come in handy. We are going to be playing out in San Deigo at some point in the next few months, and we where looking into playing in San Francisco that weekend as well. I'll have to take you up on the drunkness, haha. I'll get back to you when I have some more details about when we are planning on playing out of state.

StarScream!

PS: It's awesome you already had Wynterborne on your friends list!


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

Esther said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you :eat2::smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome back you gorgeous man! 

I'm very glad you're feeling better. <3


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome back gorgious. Feel better soon


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2009)

escapist said:


> cellulitis, man I can't stand that stuff! I spent a month on antibiotics in Alaska last time it got me.



Welcome back, StarScream.

I was in the Nashville VA Hospital from 12/28/08-to-1/2/09 for
cellulitis, strep infection in the lower legs, and mild congestive
heart failure. They pumped enough IV antibiotics in me to float
a battle ship around, but they cleared it up in 5 days! I figure
I carried that strep infection a good 5 years or more! Watch 
your lower legs, Guys, one scratch or scrape down there is 
all it takes to set you up for years of misery!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

you are gorgeous babe.....btw....checked out your muse.....yall are great. if your ever in the akron/cleveland area id love to see yall play. my mum was a former groupie...who knows... :wubu:

and sorry to hear about the health issues....however I'm happy to know your much better now... hopefully it stays that way....cause I'm very motherly and I may have to hitchhike down to you to nurse u back to health and help u out until youre better....just how i rollllll  anyhoo....hope to see more of you rounf these parts!

XOXO

Audrey


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> you are gorgeous babe.....btw....checked out your muse.....yall are great. if your ever in the akron/cleveland area id love to see yall play. my mum was a former groupie...who knows... :wubu:
> 
> and sorry to hear about the health issues....however I'm happy to know your much better now... hopefully it stays that way....cause I'm very motherly and I may have to hitchhike down to you to nurse u back to health and help u out until youre better....just how i rollllll  anyhoo....hope to see more of you rounf these parts!
> 
> ...



Haha, well thank you beautiful  We might get up that way later this year, if my health holds up well. I used to live in Ohio, and Michigan so I have a ton of contacts wanting us to come up that way.

Thanks for the well wishes about my health. Now that you mention hitchhiking down to take care of me....i feel like I might be coming down with something, you better go ahead and start coming this way. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> and Michigan so I have a ton of contacts wanting us to come up that way.



Did I hear Michigan? 

Keep us posted where you're heading Mister. I'd love to see you guys play live. Oh and ya know I'd have my guy with me ready to interview the band if you guys are willing to be on some podcasting networks.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, well thank you beautiful  We might get up that way later this year, if my health holds up well. I used to live in Ohio, and Michigan so I have a ton of contacts wanting us to come up that way.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes about my health. Now that you mention hitchhiking down to take care of me....i feel like I might be coming down with something, you better go ahead and start coming this way. :smitten::smitten:



lol ill def make it worth your while if you do  :kiss2:

and awwwww you lil faker....your lucky youre cute....soooo ill still pamper you silly :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Did I hear Michigan?
> 
> Keep us posted where you're heading Mister. I'd love to see you guys play live. Oh and ya know I'd have my guy with me ready to interview the band if you guys are willing to be on some podcasting networks.



Awesome, yes I'd love to come back to Michigan this year to play. I played about 300 shows in Michigan from 99-03 in Mind Pollution, and Summer Dying. I've got alot of fans and friends up there so it would be great to come back.

And I'm always down for an interview


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol ill def make it worth your while if you do  :kiss2:
> 
> and awwwww you lil faker....your lucky youre cute....soooo ill still pamper you silly :wubu:



Haha, I might have to come up right now...lol...my band would be pretty confused when we got there and didn't have a show and I took off with some gorgeous girl, but oh well. :smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Awesome, yes I'd love to come back to Michigan this year to play. I played about 300 shows in Michigan from 99-03 in Mind Pollution, and Summer Dying. I've got alot of fans and friends up there so it would be great to come back.
> 
> And I'm always down for an interview



ah if you stop there and not ohio *sigh* I SUPPPPPOOOOSSSEEE itll be worth the drive up lol :happy: ill own ur pit


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, I might have to come up right now...lol...my band would be pretty confused when we got there and didn't have a show and I took off with some gorgeous girl, but oh well. :smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu:



awww do it! I'll make it worth it....besides...got my mums groupie genes in me teehee  jk jk...i would love to have fun with you though...youre sexy as hell, your muse is amzing, and u seem chilllll


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Not to interrupt in the flirting too much, but (Starscream) are you the clean vocals in the band?

Just curious.

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Not to interrupt in the flirting too much, but (Starscream) are you the clean vocals in the band?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> -Uriel



total buzzkilll......ur killing my game lol....but its kinda hard to stay in the mood when ur lil bros pop in the door every 5 seconds wanting something and ur puppy keeps barking at inanimate objects () haha


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> total buzzkilll......ur killing my game lol....but its kinda hard to stay in the mood when ur lil bros pop in the door every 5 seconds wanting something and ur puppy keeps barking at inanimate objects () haha



Try having some 'alone time' when your Mantis Shrimp pops the aquarium wall with his dactyl. It sounds like a little gunshot.
Not that I was just doing anything...even though I'm Nekkid (Except for my thumbrings and glasses...)

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Try having some 'alone time' when your Mantis Shrimp pops the aquarium wall with his dactyl. It sounds like a little gunshot.
> Not that I was just doing anything...even though I'm Nekkid (Except for my thumbrings and glasses...)
> 
> -Uriel



blaaaaaahhhhhh no tee shirt rights for uuuuuu!!!! *smacks upside the head* awwww u now i luvvv u  *hugs*


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Not to interrupt in the flirting too much, but (Starscream) are you the clean vocals in the band?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> -Uriel



Interrupting my game here man....damn...cock blocked....hahah

Nah, just kidding. The singer and I trade off on all vocals. We both do death, black, sing..so it's hard to tell.

I'm starting another project with my little brother where I will be doing all the singing, but I'm not sure when we will have stuff up. The style will be kinda like Ulver, Arcturus, Borknagar, Emperor....blah blah blah...My normal singing vocals are very operatic so if the band isn't set up to revolve around my vocals, they can be very out of place sometimes.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Try having some 'alone time' when your Mantis Shrimp pops the aquarium wall with his dactyl. It sounds like a little gunshot.
> Not that I was just doing anything...even though I'm Nekkid (Except for my thumbrings and glasses...)
> 
> -Uriel



Now you are all up in my thread nekkid? WTF man!!!!!

hahaha


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> total buzzkilll......ur killing my game lol....but its kinda hard to stay in the mood when ur lil bros pop in the door every 5 seconds wanting something and ur puppy keeps barking at inanimate objects () haha



Hahaha, I know this exactly scenario except mine is with cats...and they don't bark...so maybe it's a little different but you know what I mean...lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Now you are all up in my thread nekkid? WTF man!!!!!
> 
> hahaha



yeahhhh id rather u be in the thread nakked


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Now you are all up in my thread nekkid? WTF man!!!!!
> 
> hahaha



Hehehhe

Sorry, I just saw this, and woke my cats up from laughing. They were not amused (I was though)

Frequent conversation with friends...

Ben: Hey man, what're you doing?
Me: Nothing much, just watching a movie.
Ben: Oh yeah, what movie?
Me: 300.
Ben:Right on, well, I might head over, that cool?
Me: Sure.
Ben: (A knowing tone creeping in) Wait, are you...
Me: Naked? Why yes, yes I am...
Ben: Oh man!!! naked and watching 300...WTF?
Me: Actually, I am watching Dawn of the Dead. I figured that I can run faster naked...when the Zombies come for me.
Ben: ...
Me: So, you coming over or what? 


-Uriel





-Uriel


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hehehhe
> 
> Sorry, I just saw this, and woke my cats up from laughing. They were not amused (I was though)
> 
> ...



Tell your cats I'm sorry...haha...I have 4 of them myself...

Hahaha, I know what you mean man. I'm not a huge fan of wearing clothes, so the second I walk in the door I start taking shit off. LOL


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hahaha, I know what you mean man. I'm not a huge fan of wearing clothes, so the second I walk in the door I start taking shit off. LOL



What're you trying to do to poor Solioquy...mean Mr Man.

Ha, there aren't enough Black metal girls on here, but I thought about posting some Nekkid 'Corpse-Paint' shots. We should get one or two other guys and do a group shot, in the Woods, ala Immortal/every other BM band ever.

-Uriel


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> What're you trying to do to poor Solioquy...mean Mr Man.
> 
> Ha, there aren't enough Black metal girls on here, but I thought about posting some Nekkid 'Corpse-Paint' shots. We should get one or two other guys and do a group shot, in the Woods, ala Immortal/every other BM band ever.
> 
> -Uriel



Solioquy knows I love her...lol...and she doesn't mind.

Haha, I'd totally be down for some fat man nekkid corpse paint pictures. Could you imagine some poor campers coming across that in the woods...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Haha, I'd totally be down for some fat man nekkid corpse paint pictures. Could you imagine some poor campers coming across that in the woods...



Why yes, yes I could


2 Good Christian Lads are strolling through the woods, heading towards a campground Hallelujah ... and 4 fat men are doing a Black Metal photo shoot for Dims...


Baptist One: Um, do you see that...
Baptist Two: Oh Dear Lord...

Menacing faces covered in black and white paint, long hair streaming down in the fading twilight sun, the quartet of men topped a half ton at the least, closer to three quarters in reality.

BlamMetalBMH One: Man, my butt itches...how long do we have to stand like this, I'm getting a cramp.
BlackMetalBHM Two: Just a little bit longer man, Take the shot Tony, Jezuz!
BlackMetalBHM Three :I'm trying, man, the damned button isn't working, I knew we should have brought someone to snap the pics, Melian offered...Dammit.
BlackMetalBHM Four: Man, this is really lame, my balls are cold, man, I mean cold.
BMBHM 2: Really? Cause they sure feel warm on my leg. Could you maybe stop teabagging me Jimmy?
BMBHM4: Hey man, Ever hear the joke about the 4 fat guys crammed into a barrel? No, it's a little close in here, all posing together. Besides, those aren't my balls...
BMBHM 1: Um, My bad. Sorry Bill...
BMBHM 2: Fuck, C'mon Frank!
BMBHM 1L Hey, maybe those guys could help.


Good Christian Lad One: What abominaition is this?
Good Christian Lad Two: Tis the Devil's work...He has sent these...Um, these really fat Satanists to thwart our Journey.

BMBHM 2: Did he say Journey? Oh Hell no, man...Emperor maybe, but Journey, I'm gonna smack that guy.
BMBHM 1: Fuck this, I need a smoke, Anyone got any fire?
BMBHM 4: Oh yeah, I got my lighter tucked under my left moob, man...No, nobody has a lighter.
BMBHM 1 (To GCLads)Hey, you guys have any fire with ya?

GCL 1: It speaks, it wants Fire!
GCL 2: It means to burn down the Church, I've heard of this, run Brother Williams!
(Both Good Christian Lads beat a hasty retreat)

BHM 3: Did he say Church's . Man, I could go for a 12 piece right about now, with taters, and biscuits.
BHM 2: Shut up man, I haven't eaten since...noon. I'm wasting away to a ton here.  *
BHM4: Church's huh, Man, let's go to Popeye's, the gravy is better.
Anyways, they are havin' a 18 piece 'Family Meal' deal for 25 bucks...
BHM 1 (Reaching for his clothes): Hell, I'm a Family (Grins and pats his belly...)
BHM 2: Should we take off the make-up first?
BHM 3: Shit no, just cause you are hungry isn't a reason to stop being a Viking,man...
BHM 4: Did Vikings wear make-Up? I always thought that was silly. Anyways, let's stop by Burger King on the way to Popeye's, I need an Appetizer, and there's 5 bucks in my pocket that wants to make love to a handful of .99 cent cheeseburgers...



-Uriel

* Something my old friend Sam Doorley used to say...he was about 400 pounds, and made his displeasure felt when he was hungry.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Solioquy knows I love her...lol...and she doesn't mind.
> 
> Haha, I'd totally be down for some fat man nekkid corpse paint pictures. Could you imagine some poor campers coming across that in the woods...



Hmmm...

Make sure you post location for this...some campers might be quite happy to run into you guys.  

Just sayin'


Avid camper here...yeah...I'd be happy.


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> BlackMetalBHM Three :I'm trying, man, the damned button isn't working, I knew we should have brought someone to snap the pics, Melian offered...Dammit.



I wouldn't just offer - I would insist.
Aaaaaannnnd....I've corpse-painted guys before a black metal show before.

*has experience*


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

Melian said:


> I wouldn't just offer - I would insist.
> Aaaaaannnnd....I've corpse-painted guys before a black metal show before.
> 
> *has experience*



Ok, the job is yours. When can you get to San Francisco/Phoenix?


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ok, the job is yours. When can you get to San Francisco/Phoenix?



Your forests are not metal enough. Fly us all to Norway and then we'll talk.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

Melian said:


> Your forests are not metal enough. Fly us all to Norway and then we'll talk.



Just so you know...just North of SF is Marin, where Lucas filmed the scenes on Endor in Return of the Jedi. So, while you might not see Vikings, a Raptor looks completely at home in the giant lush ferns. Velocoraptors totally Out-Metal Vikings... Well, they could eat them, anyways...



-Uriel

PS: How'd your man like that ..

YOU: 
'Oh, um, I'm flying with these 4 metal guys to Norway...
What? Oh yeah, yeah I guess they are fat guys. Hmm, I hadn't thought about that...Um. Anyways, I have to go to work now...:blush:


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> PS: How'd your man like that ..
> 
> YOU:
> 'Oh, um, I'm flying with these 4 metal guys to Norway...
> What? Oh yeah, yeah I guess they are fat guys. Hmm, I hadn't thought about that...Um. Anyways, I have to go to work now...:blush:



You know....funny thing about that....he probably wouldn't say much about it. He has *cough* citizenship issues and can't really leave Canada, atm. If I said I was flying to Norway with a group of fat vikings, he'd say, "bring me back some Freia Melkesjokolade," then return to his PS3 game. Ha!


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I know man, I was in the hospital for about 30 weeks during 2006. It sucked. This shit has put me in the hospital 7 times since 2004.
> 
> I hate it.



Man it scares the crap out of me, for those who don't know what its like lets just say *IT SUCKS*! They told me after I got it "Don't worry we will be seeing you again"! they said it keeps coming back once you get it your pretty much susceptible to it for life. I ran out got Betadine and all sorts of stuff, I have a serious first aid kit now. I take it hiking with me and anywhere I go. If I get any kind of cut or scratch I'm playing ER like its PrimeTime TV and I have 20 incoming wounded from a Bank Robbery gone bad.

I don't ever want that crap again. Hope things get better for ya man.
- J


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey booo....hope um youre doing better....im texting u now but im like heyyyyy lets leave Bobby a message saying get well and I lovvvvve u

heres your stuffed animal....flowers shall come when i get my paycheck :wubu: 

View attachment stitch6.jpg


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 22, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Hey booo....hope um youre doing better....im texting u now but im like heyyyyy lets leave Bobby a message saying get well and I lovvvvve u
> 
> heres your stuffed animal....flowers shall come when i get my paycheck :wubu:



AWWWWW, that is so cute. Thank you baby :smitten: Love you too


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> AWWWWW, that is so cute. Thank you baby :smitten: Love you too



lol youre such a lil closet nerd with the whole stitch obsession...though i cant talk over here....i got hello kitty sheets, toaster, coffee maker, etc....lmao:wubu:

I'm so happy were together u have no idea


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Brought you your chipotle....hurry up and get well before it gets cold :kiss2:

XOXO
Audrey 

View attachment 0326081125.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey now Missy! Watch that making fun of us nerds...chicks dig nerds.


 
I collect Gnomes...people just seem to give them to me.


-Ron



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol youre such a lil closet nerd with the whole stitch obsession...though i cant talk over here....i got hello kitty sheets, toaster, coffee maker, etc....lmao:wubu:
> 
> I'm so happy were together u have no idea


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hey now Missy! Watch that making fun of us nerds...chicks dig nerds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about ur special dvd collection *cough cough* lol jk jk....and yes we do dig nerds.... love you bobby!!! :smitten:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> what about ur special dvd collection *cough cough* lol jk jk....and yes we do dig nerds.... love you bobby!!! :smitten:



Special DVDs? Well, I do have a ton of Zombie, Chinese Epic and assorted comedy,horror and fantasy DVDs.

If you meant Porn, I don't own a single one...

All of my porn is on my computer :bow:


-Ron


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Special DVDs? Well, I do have a ton of Zombie, Chinese Epic and assorted comedy,horror and fantasy DVDs.
> 
> If you meant Porn, I don't own a singel one...
> 
> ...



ouch....shut down....that was a major burn..... :blush: lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

i got my baby to take a good picture...this will be one of your bed mates Bobberz....lol this is my rescued 1 and half yr old puppy Diesel....hes a lil love bug *huggles* enjoy....hes the cutest thing on this site for sure ^.^ 

View attachment diesel.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww, I wasn't trying to burn ya, silly. Just define my DVDs...Hehe. I also have tonsof 80s flicks (What with me being old).

Yep, I saw Ferris Bueller's Day Off...in the theater!!! And Top Gun, Fast Times and Ridgemont High, Weird Science..etc. Those movies stiil rule (Well, not Top Gun..Tom Cruise, Shudder)

-Ron



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ouch....shut down....that was a major burn..... :blush: lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Aww, I wasn't trying to burn ya, silly. Just define my DVDs...Hehe. I also have tonsof 80s flicks (What with me being old).
> 
> Yep, I saw Ferris Bueller's Day Off...in the theater!!! And Top Gun, Fast Times and Ridgemont High, Weird Science..etc. Those movies stiil rule (Well, not Top Gun..Tom Cruise, Shudder)
> 
> -Ron



lol i love pretty in pink...im such a dork hahaha


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i love pretty in pink...im such a dork hahaha



Ducky!!!

16 Candles is my fave MR movie (I had such a huge crush on her...).

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ducky!!!
> 
> 16 Candles is my fave MR movie (I had such a huge crush on her...).
> 
> -Uriel



do you watch her new show on ABC Family??


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> do you watch her new show on ABC Family??



Nope, I haven't seen it.
My crushes lie elsewhere these days anyways... but (To Molly) We'll always have 16 Candles, kid...



-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Nope, I haven't seen it.
> My crushes lie elsewhere these days anyways... but (To Molly) We'll always have 16 Candles, kid...
> 
> 
> ...



lol current obsession....StarScream :smitten:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol current obsession....StarScream :smitten:



Um,no mycurrent obsession isn't Starscream...
I was more of a Soundwave guy anyways.

Oh, and Bumblebee!!!




-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um,no mycurrent obsession isn't Starscream...
> I was more of a Soundwave guy anyways.
> 
> Oh, and Bumblebee!!!
> ...



i meant my current obsession lmao


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um,no mycurrent obsession isn't Starscream...
> I was more of a Soundwave guy anyways.
> 
> Oh, and Bumblebee!!!
> ...



I'm with you Starscream was to much of a cry baby. I say think Bigger, UNICRON the ULTIMATE BHM, he could eat the Universe....Muahahaha. I alwasy liked Rumble and Frenzy too, 2 cute little things trying to kick ass.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 23, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm with you Starscream was to much of a cry baby. I say think Bigger, UNICRON the ULTIMATE BHM, he could eat the Universe....Muahahaha. I alwasy liked Rumble and Frenzy too, 2 cute little things trying to kick ass.




I was always more of a Captain Planet kid myself....Gargoyles, mighty morphin power rangers, and street shark were likes as welll ahhhh ima total nities child hehe


----------

